# Need advise



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello all, i have been out trying to get some steelhead lately. I have never fished for them before and don't quite know what im doing. Im not looking for locations, i know where they are just not how to fish for them. i fly fish so any advise on how to hook up would be excellent. Flies, rig setups, presentation, things like that. 

Thanks,


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd try the fly fishing forum, rather than the location specific forum. Might want to search some of the threads there first.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I know whereabouts your fishing at. Lived up that ways for awhile. 

My advice to you is fish the faster water. I was a rookie steelie chaser when I lived up that way. I always thought they would be holding in the slower water out of the current. This is right and wrong. The fish hold in pockets of slow water behind rocks, logs, current breaks, etc. Fish the seams and it's fish on. Once I figured it out it's a world of difference. 

As for what to use. Not much traditional fly fishing there. In some places you could do small swings with streamers, but mostly it's a chuck n duck style fishery. Get your fly/bait down fast and drift natural with the current. 

As for flies to use, any egg patterns are killers, and your normal go to steelie flies, ESL's etc are good. IMO I would try using some bulky/flashy flies to catch their attention as during the spawn they are highly territorial for position in the water and in runs. Any more questions PM me.


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. Did my research this time and slayed em yesterday and today went 5 for 9.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice fish, so what worked best for ya?


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

Switched to my 9ft 8wt and used the chuck & duck method. A nuke egg with a pheasant tail dropper, both were successful. A stealthy approach was key though, i was stalking these things.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome man, it's a little different but once you figure it out it's a blast. Usually they're not too spooky in the white water holding areas, you can almost stand over top of them. 

Once you hit fish in those areas they continually hold fish through the run, but as it dwindles you can try some of the slower pools where dropbacks will be laying. Cloudier the days the better, you'll actually see them come right out of the white water and chase stuff down if you don't get your cast precisely where you want it.


----------

